# gmirror error



## shahzaib (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi,

We're trying to setup 2 x HDDs into mirror mode via gmirror during FreeBSD installation and this is what we're encountered with :

http://prntscr.com/knui20

Can you please help us out of this trouble ?

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2018)

Looks like read errors on your CD/DVD. Either the CD/DVD isn't burned properly or the drive has problems reading the disk (which often happens if the drive hasn't been used in long time). If this is a fairly modern machine I would use the memory stick images. 

And stop using 11.0 please, it's been EoL since November 2017.


----------



## shahzaib (Aug 28, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Looks like read errors on your CD/DVD. Either the CD/DVD isn't burned properly or the drive has problems reading the disk (which often happens if the drive hasn't been used in long time).


Drives were being used with different OS last time, shiting to FreeBSD generating these errors. On top of that i am able to perform gpart add functions on drives.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2018)

If you burned this disk more than a year ago (since it's 11.0-RELEASE) it probably has started to bit-rot.


----------



## shahzaib (Aug 28, 2018)

SirDice said:


> If you burned this disk more than a year ago (since it's 11.0-RELEASE) it probably has started to bit-rot.


so you mean should we download fresh Freebsd-11 and mount it ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2018)

It's definitely worth a try, make sure to use 11.2 too, 11.0 is EoL and 11.1 will be EoL fairly soon. I would also suggest using a memory stick, it's typically easier to use (unless this machine can't boot from an USB disk).


----------



## shahzaib (Aug 28, 2018)

SirDice said:


> It's definitely worth a try, make sure to use 11.2 too, 11.0 is EoL and 11.1 will be EoL fairly soon. I would also suggest using a memory stick, it's typically easier to use (unless this machine can't boot from an USB disk).


Server is in remote location and we mount via ILO for it.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2018)

shahzaib said:


> we mount via ILO for it.


That's quite important information, I was under the impression you used a burned CD/DVD. 

How do you provide the ISO to iLO? There are several ways you can do this these days, depending on your version of iLO.


----------



## shahzaib (Aug 29, 2018)

SirDice said:


> That's quite important information, I was under the impression you used a burned CD/DVD.
> 
> How do you provide the ISO to iLO? There are several ways you can do this these days, depending on your version of iLO.


We mount ISO via image file option http://prntscr.com/ko3ejb


----------



## VladiBG (Aug 29, 2018)

Verify the checksum of the ISO first.
In ILO4 there's three types of integrated remote consoles try to mount the ISO image using Java Applet console.


----------



## shahzaib (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi,

We mounted DVD via DVD-ROM and it worked.

Thanks for your help !


----------

